# TuningSession IV (Video)



## vanessawild (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey, 

check out the fouth installment of the Tuning Session in Bad Ems/Germany. See the beautiful spa town get invaded by hundreds of cars! A very unique event. 

Tuning Session Vol.4 from Benjamin Planz on Vimeo.


----------



## AudreyH (Aug 10, 2012)

*Tunning session*

Wow, Its amazing one!:heart:


----------

